# Hello from your new mods!



## Dream of the Endless (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Everyone!  

As you've probably already seen from the announcement at the top of the forums, a new team has been appointed to take over day-to-day management of this site.  Unconquered Sun and I have been tapped to moderate the Naruto Battledome and its associated subsections.  Please bear with us as we get used to our new home here.

As part of the effort to get settled in, we're planning to appoint a couple of "advisors" to, well, advise us regarding the moderation of this section, so we'll be keeping an eye out over the next few days for prolific and contributive posters.  

Also, we'd like to hear your suggestions for how this section can be improved.  Please post here with your ideas!

We're both really happy to be working with you, and we think you'll enjoy the changes to Naruto Forums!


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Mar 25, 2013)

This seems totally legit.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 25, 2013)

How are you a mod when you joined this month and only have two post?


----------



## Empathy (Mar 25, 2013)

May I ask why our former administration was banned and replaced?


----------



## Owl (Mar 25, 2013)

Posting porn is not a bannable offense anymore.


----------



## Sketh (Mar 25, 2013)

Orochimaru800 said:


> This seems totally legit.


----------



## Kai (Mar 25, 2013)

Are advisers the ones with the (bolder) red names?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 25, 2013)

I am willing to become part of the solution.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 25, 2013)

What the fuck is going on.

...



All I ask is that all of you stay away from the KL, that place has gone wild.​​


----------



## Dream of the Endless (Mar 25, 2013)

So, on the topic of advisors, what do you guys think about SuperSaiyaman12 and Nikushimi?  They seem to both be pretty active.


----------



## Puppetry (Mar 25, 2013)

Dream of the Endless said:


> So, on the topic of advisors, what do you guys think about SuperSaiyaman12 and Nikushimi?  They seem to both be pretty active.



 Nice try, AS. This is just too obvious a blunder.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 25, 2013)

Dream of the Endless said:


> So, on the topic of advisors, what do you guys think about SuperSaiyaman12 and Nikushimi?  They seem to both be pretty active.



I think this is a good idea, personally.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 25, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I think this is a good idea, personally.



I second this.  Those two are constantly active, and provide a nice diversity and balance.


----------



## Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

Some possible advisors would probably be Nukishimi, Turrin, Rocky, and Bonly. They are all pretty active and contribute to this section.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 26, 2013)

Dream of the Endless said:


> So, on the topic of advisors, what do you guys think about *SuperSaiyaman12* and Nikushimi?  They seem to both be pretty active.



perm ban him.......he derails every uchiha related thread.....SuperSaiyaman12 is notorious troll



BDProductions34 said:


> Some possible advisors would probably be Nukishimi, Turrin, Rocky, and Bonly. They are all pretty active and contribute to this section.



agreee


----------



## Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah I don't like Supersaiyaman12, he's not a good advisor, stick with the ones I mentioned.


----------



## Soul (Mar 26, 2013)

Dream of the Endless, you seem a bit more useful than your partner.
How do you plan on fixing the problem?



Dream of the Endless said:


> So, on the topic of advisors, what do you guys think about SuperSaiyaman12 and Nikushimi?  They seem to both be pretty active.



You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't let SuperSaiyaMan12 be an advisor. Look at his thread in the Complaint/Suggestions section where he wants to ban any minor "offensive" slip-up. That's not a good idea.

I suggest taking a look at the people who post in the convo threads.


----------



## Johnny Kage (Mar 26, 2013)

@Dream of the Endless, you shouldn't chose the advisor judging their post count, but...

Observe what users post this week and choose members that are not FANBOYS of certain characters.

Im sure most of members here hate fanboys and choosing them as advisors would biase the section.

Thats my opinion


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 26, 2013)

ying next time you come to china im going to take your virginity, forcefully


----------



## raizen28 (Mar 26, 2013)

im scared. plz dont hurt me


----------



## Distracted (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh we're doing this now?  Lack of foresight considering the date, but whatevs.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Mar 26, 2013)

This was a real good troll....for the first thirty seconds


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 26, 2013)

Dream of the Endless said:


> So, on the topic of advisors, what do you guys think about SuperSaiyaman12 and Nikushimi?  They seem to both be pretty active.



Make it so.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 26, 2013)

Distracted said:


> Oh we're doing this now?  Lack of foresight considering the date, but whatevs.



LOOKS LIKE THEY FORGOT TO BAN THIS ONE.


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

hello guys, i am unconquered sun 

i am one of your new moderators and hope to work closely with all of you in future


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd like being an adviser like you suggested, Endless.


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

in my honest opinion, i believe you would make a good advisor 

you are a very active poster within the naruto battledome and an excellent contributor 

however, i believe that the user nikushimi also has a good chance


----------



## Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

Turrin, Rocky, Nikushimi, or Bonly 

Only those I'm okay with.


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

out of those candidates, we are only considering nikushimi thus far 

once i have compiled more data on the others, i may consider them. but for now, the prime candidates for advisorship are nikushimi and supersaiyaman12


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 26, 2013)

Why not make both of us Advisors for the section for balance?


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

that is currently secret information, i'm afraid. we will tell you if you are selected as the new advisor


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just was a suggestion.


----------



## Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

Then choose Nikushimi. Nikushimi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SuperSaiyaman12


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 26, 2013)

Why do you hate me so, BDProductions34?


----------



## Soul (Mar 26, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Why do you hate me so, BDProductions34?



You are not suited to advice, it is that simple.


----------



## Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

Soul said:


> You are not suited to advice, it is that simple.



^this

and also this 

I don't want you to advise these forums


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 26, 2013)

Since you don't want enforcement of common decency on the boards? Why do you hate the notion of racial and homophobic slurs being punishable?


----------



## Alicia (Mar 26, 2013)

Shouldn't have immediately appointed mods to make it more convincing. Let it plunge into chaos for a day or two first.


----------



## Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since you don't want enforcement of common decency on the boards? Why do you hate the notion of racial and homophobic slurs being punishable?



If it's bashing other people - Punishable(which is actually the rules)

If its bashing another character from a fictional universe? Who gives a shit?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 26, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> If it's bashing other people - Punishable(which is actually the rules)
> 
> If its bashing another character from a fictional universe? Who gives a shit?


Since using homophobic or racial slurs to bash a character is JUST AS WRONG. Its possible to bash a character without insulting the homosexuals, african americans, etc. on the board.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 26, 2013)

So basically when I say character X is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I'm insulting the LGBT FC?


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 26, 2013)

Nikushimi would make a great advisor actually. You should appoint him without his consent  He is in for a surprise after his trip ends


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

please keep this discussion on-topic guys


----------



## Alicia (Mar 26, 2013)

And I know none of these posters


----------



## Meruem (Mar 26, 2013)

Nikushimi would be a great advisor.  Turrin would be awesome as well.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 26, 2013)

I "advise" all of you to shutup.

gg


----------



## Jagger (Mar 26, 2013)

Nikushimi, Bonly, Rocky and Turrin and Jagger. Nothing more.


----------



## Atlantic Goose (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> hello guys, i am unconquered sun
> 
> i am one of your new moderators and hope to work closely with all of you in future



Why don't you bite me.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2013)

I think everyone's doubt that this isn't a joke should be gone now. From the post saying SuperSaiyaMan12 and Nikushimi as advisors, it is quite clear.

First of all, no one in their right mind would ever appoint those two to do anything, especially together. 
Second of all, there are plenty of prominent members in this section, which they could figure out in literal seconds. 
Lastly, Super and Niku have history, and dislike each other. The mod knows that.

Nice try though.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 26, 2013)

omg hiruzen you're so smart i'm a new fan


----------



## blk (Mar 26, 2013)

Dream of the Endless said:


> So, on the topic of advisors, what do you guys think about SuperSaiyaman12 and Nikushimi?  They seem to both be pretty active.



In my opinion, Nikushimi is acceptable, but SuperSaiyaman12 is not suitable.
He lacks on reasoning and is generally biased; these are characteristics that should not fit into the figure of the advisor.


----------



## ueharakk (Mar 26, 2013)

for mods/advisors, you should only appoint members on the extreme ends of each fanbases' spectrum just to liven things up a bit.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2013)

I am sorry, I don't mean to turn this into an attack post, but I find it laughable that people are claiming SuperSaiyaMan12 isn't fit for the position because he is biased, and yet they go on to claim that Nikushimi is right for the position.

Fact of the matter is, there are plenty more prominent members.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> for mods/advisors, you should only appoint members on the extreme ends of each fanbases' spectrum just to liven things up a bit.



No, because then mods/advisors who only lean towards extreme ends of each fanbase's spectrum may be harsher on, (or are more prone to advise against the interest of), those not on the same side. 

Though I don't see why members on extreme ends of fanbase couldn't liven things up without being a mod/advisor.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 26, 2013)

Badalight said:


> LOOKS LIKE THEY FORGOT TO BAN THIS ONE.



Badalight, they didn't ban any advisers.  Suu, Winchester, Esponer, and all those other people I don't know and never will were spared the purge because they stepped down from being part of the problem, and are now here to aid the solution.

If you can't see that much you will never be appointed an adviser like Nikushina.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Fact of the matter is, there are plenty more prominent members.



Like yourself?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 26, 2013)

> In my opinion, Nikushimi is acceptable





> Nikushimi, Bonly, Rocky and Turrin





> Nikushimi would be a great advisor.





> Nikushimi would make a great advisor actually.





> Turrin, Rocky, Nikushimi, or Bonly





> Why not make both of us Advisors for the section for balance?





> Then choose Nikushimi.





> I think this is a good idea, personally.





> I second this.





> agreee



You people are the reason I had to spend my Christmas writing Nikuchina award speeches.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 26, 2013)

Everyone is biased, whether they know it or not. Silly argument is silly.​


----------



## Alicia (Mar 26, 2013)

Ireland's not the only thing that's green, dollars are too.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone wonder why we would be told that they're looking for mods/advisors... Wouldn't they like... just pick who they see fit without consulting any regular posters?


----------



## Badalight (Mar 26, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Badalight, they didn't ban any advisers.  Suu, Winchester, Esponer, and all those other people I don't know and never will were spared the purge because they stepped down from being part of the problem, and are now here to aid the solution.
> 
> If you can't see that much you will never be appointed an adviser like Nikushina.



IT SAYS SUPER MODERATOR UNDER HIS NAME FUCK U


----------



## blk (Mar 26, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I am sorry, I don't mean to turn this into an attack post, but I find it laughable that people are claiming SuperSaiyaMan12 isn't fit for the position because he is biased, and yet they go on to claim that Nikushimi is right for the position.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, there are plenty more prominent members.



From what i saw, Nikushimi is not quite as bad as SuperSaiyaMan12.

However, he is _acceptable_, but certainly not the best member for the position.




Godaime Tsunade said:


> Everyone is biased, whether they know it or not. Silly argument is silly.​



But not to the same degree.


----------



## Empathy (Mar 26, 2013)

Dream of the Endless gave himself away as GoS by ruining jokes.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Mar 26, 2013)

Elite Uchiha for Admin.


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

i am afraid you do not have the correct credentials


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> No, because then mods/advisors who only lean towards extreme ends of each fanbase's spectrum may be harsher on, (or are more prone to advise against the interest of), those not on the same side.
> 
> Though I don't see why members on extreme ends of fanbase couldn't liven things up without being a mod/advisor.



I think ueharakk was being _highly_ sarcastic


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Like yourself?



I never said that, though I do think I qualify more for the position than most people on here (since I was an administrator for two seperate forums). 

You were one of the members I was actually referring to.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 26, 2013)

blk said:


> But not to the same degree.



Sure, but just because person X is biased towards a single, specific element in a manga _(which in Nikushimi's or SSM12's case, would be the characters of Itachi or Naruto )_ it doesn't mean their bias would extend into other things as well, such as moderation capabilities, for example. I think it would be unfair to look at either of them, see that they're being bias towards their favorite character, and then go _" Lolnope "_.

*edit;* not that this argument matters anyway, since this is apparently a joke now, or something.​


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

Joakim3 said:


> I think ueharakk was being _highly_ sarcastic


Probably. 

Joakim3 for mod


----------



## Badalight (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> i am afraid you do not have the correct credentials



Don't you DARE fucking say that about EU. This is the guy who beat fucking ESPONER in a duel. If HE doesn't have the credentials, then I don't know who does.

So you can go FUCK yourself.


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

who is esponer


----------



## Badalight (Mar 26, 2013)

He's gonna come in here and kick your ass with Chainer, Suu, and Distracted by his side.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

I have never seen a mod use "" ever. 

Till today.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I never said that, though I do think I qualify more for the position than most people on here (since I was an administrator for two seperate forums).




I know, I'm just teasing you. Come on HS, you've known me for too long. 



> You were one of the members I was actually referring to.



:amazed

Unfortunately I'm not as qualified as SuperSaiyaMan12 or Nikushimi, though.


----------



## blk (Mar 26, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Sure, but just because person X is biased towards a single, specific element in a manga _(which in Nikushimi's or SSM12's case, would be the characters of Itachi or Naruto )_ it doesn't mean their bias would extend into other things as well, such as moderation capabilities, for example. I think it would be unfair to look at either of them, see that they're being bias towards their favorite character, and then go _" Lolnope "_.
> 
> *edit;* not that this argument matters anyway, since this is apparently a joke now, or something.​



This section is entirely composed by arguments inherent to the manga at issue, this would likely influence the results of the hypothetical moderation of SSM12.

Further, he is not biased _just_ towards a character, and his bias is not the only reason for why he is not suited for the task.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 26, 2013)

I can say quite equivocally, and without hesitation

[sp]GO FUCK YOURSELVES[/sp]


good day


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

please refrain from using such offensive language 

thank you


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 26, 2013)

blk said:


> This section is entirely composed by arguments inherent to the manga at issue, this would likely influence the results of the hypothetical moderation (or whatever the "advisor" is) of SSM12.
> 
> Further, he is not biased _just_ towards a character, and his bias is not the only reason for why he is not suited for the task.



From my own experience of seeing; as you put it, _hypothetical moderation_ in the Battledome, mods look out for who made better points, who had the nicest layout, structure, provided valid evidence _(scans)_, any possible creativity with formatting etc. The mods opinions on who would win the battle are never in question, and would probably never be a factor in their ultimate decision, regardless of how biased they were.

Well, that I can't validate nor deny, since I don't really know much about him. Your opinions are your own.​​


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 26, 2013)

...very funny guys...very funny...


----------



## Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> please refrain from using such offensive language
> 
> thank you



No one would be pissed, if you just explained to us what the heck is going on


----------



## Alicia (Mar 26, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> No one would be pissed, if you just explained to us what the heck is going on



Exactly this.


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

you should read the announcements


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I know, I'm just teasing you. Come on HS, you've known me for too long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope that last sentence was a joke. Nikushimi and Super only have the qualifications of being moderators on another forum. You, on the other hand, have been a super moderator, acting administrator, and member of the month multiple times. I say you are qualified, on paper.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

Mod me and I promise to ban all your asses... starting with Nikushimi.


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

nimishimi would be a good candidate for modship 

edit

i mean nikushimi


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 26, 2013)

^ Confirmed that this is a joke, aha.​​


----------



## Dream of the Endless (Mar 26, 2013)

Soul said:


> Dream of the Endless, you seem a bit more useful than your partner.
> How do you plan on fixing the problem?



Well, one of the purposes of having advisors from among the regular members is so that they can let us know of problems that may be arising within the section--it's hard to read all the threads in such an active section, and having more eyes on the threads could be helpful.

I don't know if you're active in the KC subsection, but we're also considering some changes there, like a new, more balanced tier list to promote activity there.

As Unconquered said, we're really looking forward to working with all of you during this exciting new time for the forum!


----------



## Alicia (Mar 26, 2013)

A mod with bad spelling....


----------



## Meruem (Mar 26, 2013)

Thunder said:


> :amazed
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not as qualified as SuperSaiyaMan12 or Nikushimi, though.



lolwut

You're like the best poster in the NBD.  Also not biased.


----------



## Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> you should read the announcements





That barely explained anything!

Why did Tazmo get a new administration?

Who the fuck are you guys anyway?

Why are the old mods banned?

Are the old mods going to at least get their accounts back?

If you explained all this shit, we would be much more accepting of you guys. I actually like the change, I like some of the new mods. But there's no explanation for whats happening. I keep asking questions and no one's answering any of them.

By this point, I'm leaning more towards this being a prank and a bad one at that.

Just answer our questions *thoroughly*, and all will be forgiven 

But until then


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> nimishimi would be a good candidate for modship
> 
> edit
> 
> i mean nikushimi



No, you had it right the first time.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 26, 2013)

...hahahahaha...a very...very funny joke...yeah...very funny...

...being the butt of a joke is always so fun...


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

tell me which of the old mods you all would like back and i may negotiate some terms with them and the rest of my comrades


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> nimishimi would be a good candidate for modship
> 
> edit
> 
> i mean nikushimi



Imma ban your ass first if I get modded


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Mar 26, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...hahahahaha...a very...very funny joke...yeah...very funny...
> 
> ...being the butt of a joke is always so fun...



As it should be. We are all laughing at you. not with you, but AT you. And you should be mad. Very mad.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> tell me which of the old mods you all would like back and i may negotiate some terms with them and the rest of my comrades



Ane and Juli.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2013)

I really don't think any of the mods should come back. I wasn't too happy with any of their "modding styles". 

I really hope you are kidding about Nikushimi, US.


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I really don't think any of the mods should come back. I wasn't too happy with any of their "modding styles".
> 
> I really hope you are kidding about Nikushimi, US.



i thought you said you were close friends with the previous mods


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 26, 2013)

Orochimaru800 said:


> As it should be. We are all laughing at you. not with you, but AT you. And you should be mad. Very mad.


...I'm not mad...I'm depressed. 

...hope you have your fun...


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Probably.
> 
> Joakim3 for mod



 The agony the Itachi & Minato fandoms would have


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

Screw modship, lets us have total anarchy here.


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

i'm afraid i cannot allow that 

i am very sorry munboy dracule o'brian! 

p.s i like your name


----------



## Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> tell me which of the old mods you all would like back and i may negotiate some terms with them and the rest of my comrades



I don't like them as _mods_. I just think it's unfair to ban their accounts when you could quite simply just revoke their modships


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> i'm afraid i cannot allow that
> 
> i am very sorry munboy dracule o'brian!
> 
> p.s i like your name



Thanks you 

Why don't you trial it... unban all banned users for a month and see how it goes.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 26, 2013)

And also... Why was there no warning whatsoever the admin would change?


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> I don't like them as _mods_. I just think it's unfair to ban their accounts when you could quite simply just revoke their modships



could you name your issues with some of the mods? 

i would like to try and improve where the older staff failed 

it is my duty


----------



## Krippy (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> tell me which of the old mods you all would like back and i may negotiate some terms with them and the rest of my comrades



replace yourself with Kamikazi and we all good


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2013)

I was close with them. That doesn't mean I thought they were doing good jobs as moderators.


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

what areas do you feel the old mods were failing at ?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I was close with them. That doesn't mean I thought they were doing good jobs as moderators.



They were fine.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I hope that last sentence was a joke. Nikushimi and Super only have the qualifications of being moderators on another forum. *You, on the other hand, have been a super moderator, acting administrator, and member of the month multiple times. I say you are qualified, on paper.*



I didn't do any of that shit. 



Meruem said:


> lolwut
> 
> You're like the best poster in the NBD.  Also not biased.



I wank Minato every chance I get, as evidenced in  post.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2013)

I felt they focused way too much on trying to be buddy buddy with the members, versus actually modding. I didn't think they were very strict, and that they let a lot go.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 26, 2013)

Dream of the Endless said:


> Well, one of the purposes of having advisors from among the regular members is so that they can let us know of problems that may be arising within the section--i*t's hard to read all the threads in such an active section, and having more eyes on the threads could be helpful.*
> 
> I don't know if you're active in the KC subsection, but we're also considering some changes there, like a new, more balanced tier list to promote activity there.
> 
> As Unconquered said, we're really looking forward to working with all of you during this exciting new time for the forum!



See?  This is good.  This is a solution.  We were always saying that we could use more moderators to patrol the threads, but the administration always fought it down.  I'm sorry for the loss of Akatsuki and Chainer.  And AS  But now these new mods can finally make the changes we've been needing without all the run-around the old system gave us.  Viva la reva-solucion!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

They were strict... I know that well.


----------



## Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> could you name your issues with some of the mods?
> 
> i would like to try and improve where the older staff failed
> 
> it is my duty



Some of them were assholes and banned and deleted post whenever they felt like it.

Others would just neglect the sections they were in charge of all together.

As long as you're nice and are actually active, then you'll do a good job.

Also, unban the old mods and just revoke their modship. Some of the members here were really close to them. It's unfair to ban them from the forum all together just because theirs a new administration. Just revoke their modship, at least let them keep their accounts.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> They were fine.



I disagree.



Thunder said:


> I didn't do any of that shit.



Not on this forum, but on another one.


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Some of them were assholes and banned and deleted post whenever they felt like it.
> 
> Others would just neglect the sections they were in charge of all together.
> 
> ...



did you have this issue with any specific moderators or.......

anything else ?

your feedback is very valuable, and will be processed so that we know where we can improve where the old mods didn't do so well in


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2013)

Not strict enough.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun, why so happy?


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Not strict enough.



please wait your turn before giving feedback again  

or else i may have to ban you for spamming 

thank you


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Vote me for supreme leader/mod of the battledome and I'll simply ban any and all Itachi inclusive threads  ...... greatest gift a mod can give


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

Joakim3 said:


> Vote me for supreme leader/mod of the battledome and I'll simply ban any and all Itachi inclusive threads  ...... greatest gift a mod can give



You've got my vote.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2013)

This thread is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 26, 2013)

Mider T said:


> This thread is absolutely hilarious.



It will be better on April the first.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 26, 2013)

...yeah I'm hilarious...woohoo...so funny...

...everyone have a good...long laugh...its so funny after all...


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> please wait your turn before giving feedback again
> 
> or else i may have to ban you for spamming
> 
> thank you



Excuse me? 

I don't think you realize who I am. I read the forum rules all the time, I follow the rules more closely than most moderators and administrators. I was also not talking to you, I was talking to Munboy who responded to me.


----------



## Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> did you have this issue with any specific moderators or.......
> 
> anything else ?
> 
> your feedback is very valuable, and will be processed so that we know where we can improve where the old mods didn't do so well in



There were some good ones. Like Strawhat4life, Hiro, Atlantic Storm and a few others.

But just be nice and active and you'll be doing your job right.


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> I don't think you realize who I am. I read the forum rules all the time, I follow the rules more closely than most moderators and administrators. I was also not talking to you, I was talking to Munboy who responded to me.



thats great, but you are currently not a staff member nor obeying my modly commands


----------



## Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> *I don't think you realize who I am.* I read the forum rules all the time, I follow the rules more closely than most moderators and administrators. I was also not talking to you, I was talking to Munboy who responded to me.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> thats great, but you are currently not a staff member nor obeying my modly commands



I am still perplexed on how you're so happy.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> thats great, but you are currently not a staff member nor obeying my modly commands



No system of checks and balances?


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I am still perplexed on how you're so happy.



what is there not to be happy about? 



Daftvirgin said:


> No system of checks and balances?



there will be an intricate system of checks and balances


----------



## Kai (Mar 26, 2013)

I like the persona of this mod


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

thank you 

i like you too


----------



## Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I am still perplexed on how you're so happy.



He's starting to get pissed of, I can sense it. He's just hiding behind a smile to save face.

We're starting to get to him.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> what is there not to be happy about?



I see what you mean.



Kai said:


> I like the persona of this mod



I nominate Kai.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> *I don't think you realize who I am.* I read the forum rules all the time, I follow the rules more closely than most moderators and administrators. I was also not talking to you, I was talking to Munboy who responded to me.



Few of these youngsters understand what you've contributed to this section. Ignore them.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> thats great, but you are currently not a staff member nor obeying my modly commands


I don't need to be a staff member to received protection against people abusing their modding powers. 

Don't you have some actual modding to do?


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

what are you talking about? 

i like you guys 

you are helpful


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

Mod Kai, myself, Joakim3, Thunder, Ryuzaki and BDProductions34 as the the holy six and we promise to sodomize this section.


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

i'm sorry i do not believe you are mod potential 

even though i like your name


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 26, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I didn't do any of that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I wank Minato every chance I get, as evidenced in  post.



It's not wank if it's justified.

Come one.  Minato.



Unconquered Sun said:


> did you have this issue with any specific moderators or.......
> 
> anything else ?
> 
> your feedback is very valuable, and will be processed so that we know where we can improve where the old mods didn't do so well in



We could not ask for better than Akatasuki and Chainer.  And AS.The main issue with the old moderators came from the OCEANia of goose puns them having their hands tied by the Administration.  Without the bureaucracy, we'll be fine.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

What 'chu got against sodomy?


----------



## animeguy91 (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> i'm sorry i do not believe you are mod potential
> 
> even though i like your name



I don't think he's insane enough.


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

goose puns??????


----------



## Meruem (Mar 26, 2013)

This is going to be awesome on April 1st.


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


>



you're learning 

thank you for your input 

your suggestions will be taken in with due consideration


----------



## animeguy91 (Mar 26, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> I'm mod material. Give me the green light and I will light a fuse to this section
> 
> Or better yet, mod OPTiers, Haruhifan, and CM Pinkie. I'm sure they could help with this section



You should mod me just for my almost complete disinterest in this whole conversation.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

Not insane enough?  ()


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

this section will improve rapidly because i am here


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> I was joking, you should ban the members I just mentioned and this section will improve rapidly



Fixed for you.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> It's not wank if it's justified.
> 
> Come one.  Minato.





Dr. White said:


> Bonly
> Empathy
> *Thunder(his Minato wank is excessive sometimes but he's good most of the time  )*



There's just too much evidence against me.


----------



## Meruem (Mar 26, 2013)

Minato deserves the wank.


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

minato is a fast character


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2013)

I think this joke has gone on a little too long.


----------



## Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

Just realized this is the Naruto section....oops. Those members where from OL. Happens when you have multiple tabs open


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I think this joke has gone on a little too long.



Ah, but mister Hiruzen, this joke is bonding us all together, you see.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 26, 2013)

Thunder said:


> There's just too much evidence against me.



Yeah...I can't really argue with that.  We can't have a "most of the time" adviser.  We need someone who's always on.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> minato is a fast character



You're awesome.


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 26, 2013)

no minato is awesome


----------



## Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> no minato is awesome



^You're catching on


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> no minato is awesome



Its his dreamy eyes. :amazed


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 26, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I think this joke has gone on a little too long.



They started too soon. Now they must keep it for days.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 26, 2013)

As for suggestions, might I bring up unbanning certain characters and thread types?

The battledome is about freely discussing any match up, and just because the character makes ramen doesn't make him an invalid character.  I think we should start fresh, and stop following the arcane laws and outlaws of the old system.  Perhaps those rules had their place then, but today is a new day with you guys.


----------



## Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> As for suggestions, might I bring up unbanning certain characters and thread types?
> 
> The battledome is about freely discussing any match up, and just because the character makes ramen doesn't make him an invalid character.  I think we should start fresh, and stop following the arcane laws and outlaws of the old system.  Perhaps those rules had their place then, but today is a new day with you guys.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Yeah...I can't really argue with that.  We can't have a "most of the time" adviser.  We need someone who's always on.



Exactly. We need some consistency in these dark times, and I can't provide that.



The Pirate on Wheels said:


> As for suggestions, might I bring up unbanning certain characters and thread types?
> 
> The battledome is about freely discussing any match up, and just because the character makes ramen doesn't make him an invalid character.  I think we should start fresh, and stop following the arcane laws and outlaws of the old system.  Perhaps those rules had their place then, but today is a new day with you guys.



Also agree with this.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 26, 2013)

...just feel so stupid...stupid...stupid...me a mod or advisor...yeah that's a laugh...stupid...stupid...stupid...


----------



## Meruem (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun said:


> no minato is awesome



I think we may get along. 


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...just feel so stupid...stupid...stupid...me a mod or advisor...yeah that's a laugh...stupid...stupid...stupid...



Nobody said anything about that since like 3 pages ago.  You wouldn't make a bad adviser for the most part, just wouldn't be my number 1 choice, I don't think that saying that is all that awful honestly.  I think that is what most of the others were saying too.  People like Thunder are more well suited.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 26, 2013)

Meruem said:


> Nobody said anything about that since like 3 pages ago.  You wouldn't make a bad adviser for the most part, just wouldn't be my number 1 choice, I don't think that saying that is all that awful honestly.  I think that is what most of the others were saying too.  People like Thunder are more well suited.


This has all been a big JOKE...the only reason why I was nominated in the first place is because it was funny! And I was stupid for thinking it was real okay?! 

So everyone keep laughing, its funny isn't it? Its funny that someone would be so stupid to believe that out of the blue!


----------



## Meruem (Mar 26, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> This has all been a big JOKE...the only reason why I was nominated in the first place is because it was funny! And I was stupid for thinking it was real okay?!



Nah, you aren't stupid for that.  They just named two members on opposite fandoms.  Nikushimi was named as well and he's a good poster too.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...yeah I'm hilarious...woohoo...so funny...
> 
> ...everyone have a good...long laugh...its so funny after all...



Stop being a depressed little shit.  What's hilarious is that most in this thread don't venture out of the rest of the forum, so they still don't realize the joke.


----------



## Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> This has all been a big JOKE...the only reason why I was nominated in the first place is because it was funny! And I was stupid for thinking it was real okay?!
> 
> So everyone keep laughing, its funny isn't it? Its funny that someone would be so stupid to believe that out of the blue!



[YOUTUBE]ttvytBoHEG0[/YOUTUBE]

0:35


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 26, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Exactly. We need some consistency in these dark times, and I can't provide that.



Yeah.  You are also the Disciple of Atlantic Storm.  He was part of the problem, bless his heart, and you might bring back part of that problem.  It's nothing personal, but we can't really afford to take chances right now.  



> Also agree with this.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Yeah.  You are also the Disciple of Atlantic Storm.  He was part of the problem, bless his heart, and you might bring back part of that problem.  It's nothing personal, but we can't really afford to take chances right now.



I understand. 

It makes me sad just thinking about him. GoS was a champion who fought for the common member, any yet he was unjustly dethroned. 

Never forget.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 26, 2013)

i can bet on my account that.....all this new staff thing is April joke.......solarsbadguy is too obvious



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...yeah I'm hilarious...woohoo...so funny...
> 
> ...everyone have a good...long laugh...its so funny after all...



yes  you are


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 26, 2013)

It's not April Fool's, guys.  I found out what happened to the NF Staff.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 26, 2013)

Unconquered Sun, you liek digimon?


----------



## Jad (Mar 27, 2013)

So what's this about? New mods? When did we get new mods lol....who were the old mods? I didn't even notice anything, got a pm's telling me different things


----------



## Unconquered Sun (Mar 27, 2013)

you did not know who the old mods were?


----------



## Badalight (Mar 27, 2013)

Jad said:


> So what's this about? New mods? When did we get new mods lol....who were the old mods? I didn't even notice anything, got a pm's telling me different things



They sucked - especially Atlantic Storm (GOS). He was god fucking awful.


----------



## Soul (Mar 27, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Everyone is biased, whether they know it or not. Silly argument is silly.​



That is false. I am completely unbiased because I just don't care anymore.
Also, there are certain levels of being biased.

For example, you are quite biased, but no where near John or SSM12.


----------



## animeguy91 (Mar 27, 2013)

Soul said:


> That is false. I am completely unbiased because I just don't care anymore.
> Also, there are certain levels of being biased.
> 
> For example, you are quite biased, but no where near John or SSM12.



Everyone is baises. If you truly were as disinterested as it takes to not be baised you wouldn't even have wasted energy posting this. 

It's a paradox , I know.


----------



## Soul (Mar 27, 2013)

Dream of the Endless said:


> Well, one of the purposes of having advisors from among the regular members is so that they can let us know of problems that may be arising within the section--it's hard to read all the threads in such an active section, and having more eyes on the threads could be helpful.



But we had advisors before; what changed with you people entering the fray?



> I don't know if you're active in the KC subsection, but we're also considering some changes there, like a new, more balanced tier list to promote activity there.



And do you have a more balanced tier list?
The problem within the KC isn't balance, shit just got boring.



> As Unconquered said, we're really looking forward to working with all of you during this exciting new time for the forum!



I get that, but how are you going to do this a better place?



animeguy91 said:


> Everyone is baises. If you truly were as disinterested as it takes to not be baised you wouldn't even have wasted energy posting this.



I care about the place because I have been here since 08, it would be nice to see it running like before. I don't care about anyone here as I am barely active and I don't like most posters.



> It's a paradox , I know.



This isn't a paradox, son.
It's pretty clear why I am posting; I have nothing better to do.


----------



## animeguy91 (Mar 27, 2013)

This is a forum. Which means its based on a community of people. If you like this place but don't care about anyone in it then all you really care about is the idea of this place....just  your own memory...just yourself.

Why should anyone take your opinion seriously?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 27, 2013)

I wonder who game up with this April Fools ploy.


----------



## animeguy91 (Mar 27, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I wonder who game up with this April Fools ploy.



I did , whats up?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 27, 2013)

animeguy91 said:


> Everyone is baises. If you truly were as disinterested as it takes to not be baised you wouldn't even have wasted energy posting this.
> 
> It's a paradox , I know.



You can not care about the manga, but stay for the community and forum.

This forums has grown so beyond Naruto that we get regulars who don't even read it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 27, 2013)

And so the joke is complete. Great. Lock this fucking thread.


----------



## animeguy91 (Mar 27, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> You can not care about the manga, but stay for the community and forum.
> 
> This forums has grown so beyond Naruto that we get regulars who don't even read it.



While that might be true the fact that he then says he does not care about the people either makes your point mute.


----------



## Seiji (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks like I missed the fun. 



Krippy said:


> I can say quite equivocally, and without hesitation
> 
> [sp]GO FUCK YOURSELVES[/sp]
> 
> ...





Unconquered Sun said:


> please refrain from using such offensive language
> 
> thank you





Krippy said:


> fuck you **


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And so the joke is complete. Great. Lock this fucking thread.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, that's enough fun.

Locking.


----------

